# A new "used" one.



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I bought this one today. It is the PPS M2, with the tritium XS sights. Got it from my usual FFL, who obtained it from an estate sale. Came with the box and all paperwork, and had never even been registered with Walther...never been shot either, as far as any of us could tell. 








I brought it home and did a "quick cleaning", and it still had the factory copper-colored grease in there. I'll be taking it to the range in the morning. I paid 325 for it...not too bad.


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

I had one of those I bought a few years back. Don't remember any issues, but it was in a group of guns that I sold off a couple years ago. I looked for my log sheet on it- can't find it. I may have sent it with the gun.
Apparently it just didn't amaze me- that's why I let it go. But if it had been bad- I would remember.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I looked up the "date codes" on the slide, and it was made in 2021.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I took this Walther and my SIG P365 XL to the range this morning. It was hot and humid, the sun was in my face, and the giant Deer Flies were bouncing off my head...kinds sucked, but I wanted to shoot this Walther I picked up.

Both guns ran 100%. I have been shooting with my left hand as much as my right lately. I'm getting better with the left, but it's slow going. I want to be able to do at least 90% with my left hand, as I can with my right.

The Tritium Big Dot sights on the PPS M2, take some getting used to. I found that if I parked the big dot on top of the rear, and then put the dot right in the middle of the target, then I was pretty much on. I need to practice more with them, for I find myself putting shots a few inches low.

I really like this Walther. It shoots soft and seems to like the Speer 147 grain Gold Dots. Here is my target:


----------



## Gary1952 (Jun 6, 2021)

my last new to me was this 7 months ago. but been looking at a H&K HK45 compact have added Hogue grips, trijicon hd night sights a Wilson trigger because the trigger from colt was plastic just like the main spring housing got a metal one from EGW


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Gary1952 said:


> my last new to me was this 7 months ago. but been looking at a H&K HK45 compact have added Hogue grips, trijicon hd night sights a Wilson trigger because the trigger from colt was plastic just like the main spring housing got a metal one from EGW
> View attachment 21104


Good looking gun right there!


----------



## DannyR (4 d ago)

Gary1952 said:


> my last new to me was this 7 months ago. but been looking at a H&K HK45 compact have added Hogue grips, trijicon hd night sights a Wilson trigger because the trigger from colt was plastic just like the main spring housing got a metal one from EGW
> View attachment 21104
> 
> Looks like my Springfield V10.


----------

